
LLVM releases compiler-rt, a libgcc replacement  - kirubakaran
http://compiler-rt.llvm.org/
======
viraptor
Does anyone know why they create a new project that's supposed to be
compatible with libgcc, instead of patching libgcc?

~~~
pieter
Probably because of licensing; libgcc is GPLv3, compiler-rt has a BSD-style
license

~~~
boris
More precisely, it is licensed under GPLv3 + runtime exception with the result
being pretty much LGPL. In the case of libgcc, for 99.9% of the users there is
no difference between this license and BSD.

~~~
jrockway
For 99.9% of the contributors to LLVM, there is a difference. And guess who
wrote the library.

~~~
boris
I don't quite follow your logic. The license is there to establish what others
can do with your code. Contributors, as copyright holders, can do with the
code whatever they please without any license.

What I am trying to say is that to me the user of libgcc or the LLVM version
there is not difference between BSD and LGPL conditions.

~~~
jrockway
Contributing to a project doesn't mean you get to ignore the license; if you
submit a patch for readline, you still have to GPL your app that links to it.

The LLVM project isn't controlled by a single entity, but it does get a lot of
code from "commercial" users, so those users chose a license that works well
for them. (It ensures that any future contributions will be usable under an
acceptable license.) Admittedly the LGPL would also be fine, but ... that's
not what they picked.

------
mastersenbie
It looks like compiler-rt is a replacement for only a small part of libgcc,
It's just the functions you need to _run_ C programs. It doesn't include
functions like printf.

And as for why they're doing it, it's to allow llvm work without a dependency
on another project.

~~~
philf
libgcc is not glibc

